# Mitutoyo Dial Indicator Noob Question



## JPower6210 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi All-  I have a few Mitutoyo Dial Indicators that have a cap on top covering a knurled screw.  So here is my dumb question of the day...(or at least one of them).  What is that screw used for?  Thanks!

JP


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 18, 2018)

To keep the dial from turning


----------



## JPower6210 (Dec 18, 2018)

I assume you mean to set your zero and lock the dial right?  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 In this picture, isn't that the function of the lock screw at the 1:00 position?  Under the cap at the top there is another screw- that is the one I am trying to figure out.  Thanks-


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 18, 2018)

In an inspection environment it's used to pick up the dial point


----------



## higgite (Dec 18, 2018)

Maybe for accessories like these?
https://shop.mitutoyo.eu/web/mituto...03083/Spindle Lifting Accessories/index.xhtml







Tom


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 21, 2018)

Many indicators have a knurled knob used to retract the stylus and another to secure the bezel in position.
I use a 3" dial Mitutoyo indicator for large work, the large dial also helps if like myself you have old failing eyeballs.
An excellent tool.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 22, 2018)

I've got a couple of 'vintage' 3" DIs. Want to put them to use, problem is that the crystals are 'yellowed'. 
Need to figure out how to fix 'em up.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2018)

Here is where I would start:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=replace+crystal+on+dial+indicator&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR


----------



## f350ca (Dec 22, 2018)

Haven't tried it yet, but apparently tooth paste buffs the plastic crystals up nice.

Greg


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 22, 2018)

middle.road said:


> I've got a couple of 'vintage' 3" DIs. Want to put them to use, problem is that the crystals are 'yellowed'.
> Need to figure out how to fix 'em up.


Yellowed crystals do not effect function
Indicators are cheap compared to other measuring tools so I just buy new ones.
I do not recommend this approach for high end tooling, gauge blocks, gauge pins, bore gauges, internal micrometers, external micrometers above 10", very small bore gauges, surface finish testers, hardness gauges and so on.
This indicator was purchased this year from MSC for $150.00, this is dirt cheap as far a metrology equipment goes.
I recently bought a new Tesa indicator to replace the old Mitutoyo one that worked well for 25 years, it stopped functioning so I gave it to another member here. The crystal was very yellowed but did not effect its use, buck up and live with it or buy a new one.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 22, 2018)

P. Waller said:


> Yellowed crystals do not effect function
> Indicators are cheap compared to other measuring tools so I just buy new ones.
> I do not recommend this approach for high end tooling, gauge blocks, gauge pins, bore gauges, internal micrometers, external micrometers above 10", very small bore gauges, surface finish testers, hardness gauges and so on.
> This indicator was purchased this year from MSC for $150.00, this is dirt cheap as far a metrology equipment goes.
> I recently bought a new Tesa indicator to replace the old Mitutoyo one that worked well for 25 years, it stopped functioning so I gave it to another member here. The crystal was very yellowed but did not effect its use, buck up and live with it or buy a new one.



Ah, that's not yellowed, this is yellowed & grimy...
One is a Starrett, the other a Federal. Both are .0001"


----------



## WCraig (Dec 22, 2018)

I think Keith Rucker on Youtube has mentioned a shop that reconditions dial indicators and such.  Does anybody have contact information?  I have an old Mercer DI that might be worth having fixed up.

Craig


----------



## bill70j (Dec 23, 2018)

WCraig said:


> I think Keith Rucker on Youtube has mentioned a shop that reconditions dial indicators and such.  Does anybody have contact information?  I have an old Mercer DI that might be worth having fixed up.
> 
> Craig



In a 12/2016 video, YouTube creator Adam Booth talked about the guy who does his repairs :

"I also have some repaired tools that has come in from M.R. Tool Repair. Mark is an excellent craftsman when it comes to precision instrument repairs. Give him a try, you will be pleased!"

Mark Ratkowski
M. R. TOOL REPAIR
269 Lancaster Drive
Crystal Lake, IL  60014
mrtool2010@hotmail.com

HTH,  Bill


----------



## BenW (Dec 23, 2018)

There is a company called Long Island Indicator that service/repair indicators. I'm not sure whether that's the one keith mentioned but I've heard good things about them and I think they're fairly cheap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WCraig (Dec 23, 2018)

bill70j said:


> In a 12/2016 video, YouTube creator Adam Booth talked about the guy who does his repairs :
> 
> "I also have some repaired tools that has come in from M.R. Tool Repair. Mark is an excellent craftsman when it comes to precision instrument repairs. Give him a try, you will be pleased!"
> 
> ...


That's it!  I thought the guy's name might be Mark.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 23, 2018)

> Ah, that's not yellowed, this is yellowed & grimy...



Assuming all the grime is on the outside, have you given any thought to sanding? I was able to repair a scuffed dial indicator face using 1200, 1500, then 2000 grit paper. It wasn't perfect (probably need 4000 grit to make it all polished and smooth) but it was certainly readable.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 23, 2018)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Assuming all the grime is on the outside, have you given any thought to sanding? I was able to repair a scuffed dial indicator face using 1200, 1500, then 2000 grit paper. It wasn't perfect (probably need 4000 grit to make it all polished and smooth) but it was certainly readable.


I'll give that a shot. I was also thinking of 'headlight lens restorer' after I took the pictures last night.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

I have used Mark to repair several of my indicators. He does great work.


----------



## pstemari (Dec 27, 2018)

Fwiw, replacing the crystal ought to be a simple repair, if you have something to press the replacement crystal into place.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tmenyc (Dec 27, 2018)

Starrett restores all of their branded equipment.  I got a quote of $90 to restore my yellowed and dirty DI.  Since i have an iGaging one, I decided to hold off on getting it restored.  In this case, I think the schmutz is all inside, from kerosene fumes in the old basement shop it came from.  But, it appears to work.  
Tim


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 28, 2018)

middle.road said:


> I've got a couple of 'vintage' 3" DIs. Want to put them to use, problem is that the crystals are 'yellowed'.
> Need to figure out how to fix 'em up.


You could try Meguiar's  Headlight Polish, Not as good as a new crystal but so good it is addictive.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2019)

NortonDommi said:


> You could try Meguiar's  Headlight Polish, Not as good as a new crystal but so good it is addictive.


I actually have some of that on-hand. Use it every few months on Honey's Caddy headlights which are way past the stage of needing replacement.
Shall give that a shot in warmer weather.


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 6, 2019)

M&R tool repair service, Mark Ratkowski 815-307-3302 mrtool2010@hotmail.com


----------

